# mx leader, 64 ct



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello Merckx crowd, what do you think of this one: mx leader, 64 cm ct (my size),
With a 105 gruppo. Asking price 450 € .Reasonable?
(I allready own a corsa extra, I'm delighted with the ride quality, or is this one just more of the same, so no big improvement)
Thanks, Pete


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

It seems to be a beautiful bike, in fact, if I hadn't just bought a Colnago Master Extra Light, I would have been very tempted by this one (just for the heck of having two 64cm MXL's  ). Looks to be in very good condition, so I guess it depends on whether you like the paint scheme and on whether the seller is prepared to ship halfway around the world (assuming you're in the US). Asking prices on that site are only an indication, there should be some haggle room (even though there's already a 350 euro bid).

Good luck, I absolutely adore my MXL.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

vlckx said:


> Hello Merckx crowd, what do you think of this one: mx leader, 64 cm ct (my size),
> With a 105 gruppo. Asking price 450 € .Reasonable?
> (I allready own a corsa extra, I'm delighted with the ride quality, or is this one just more of the same, so no big improvement)
> Thanks, Pete


That's an excellent price. And it's my size too! What is it with the big MXL's lately? I look for one for two years and see nothing and now here's the third one in roughly two months. 

Are you selling it for 450, or wanting to buy it at 450? I'd say it's a step up from the Corsa Extra, esp. if you are a big guy, which you obviously are if you are considering a 64cm frame.


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

innergel said:


> That's an excellent price. And it's my size too! What is it with the big MXL's lately? I look for one for two years and see nothing and now here's the third one in roughly two months.
> 
> Are you selling it for 450, or wanting to buy it at 450? I'd say it's a setup up from the Corsa Extra, esp. if you are a big guy, which you obviously are if you are considering a 64cm frame.


The secret is that it's for sale in Holland, where the supply of (especially large size) Merckx bikes is a lot more ample than in the US. I've since seen that the OP is from the low countries, so by all means, go check this bike out. (And should you want to get rid of of your Corsa Extra, drop me a line  ).


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Rik H said:


> The secret is that it's for sale in Holland, where the supply of (especially large size) Merckx bikes is a lot more ample than in the US. I've since seen that the OP is from the low countries, so by all means, go check this bike out. (And should you want to get rid of of your Corsa Extra, drop me a line  ).


And if you are not buying this frame, then I will buy it instead! :thumbsup:

PS - Rik, your fork pics are going to the painter with the fork on Saturday.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi RikH, Innergel, and others..
Since today I'm the proud owner of Two Steel Merckx's!
Had a look at the MXL, the frame was more beaten up than pictures suggest, but is for the rest in good shape. No dents, rust etc. 
I'm not a big fan of this color scheme, but, if it's a keeper, could have it repainted in the future. Same for the gruppo, I think I use it till it's worn out, than replace by campy stuff (like my other bikes)
I aint selling the Corsa E. RikH ! pitty for you!
Some images later!
Best


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Congratulations! I predict you are going to love it. And if you don't there are always a couple of tall guys on this board who will be happy to take it off your hands.



vlckx said:


> Hi RikH, Innergel, and others..
> Since today I'm the proud owner of Two Steel Merckx's!
> Had a look at the MXL, the frame was more beaten up than pictures suggest, but is for the rest in good shape. No dents, rust etc.
> I'm not a big fan of this color scheme, but, if it's a keeper, could have it repainted in the future. Same for the gruppo, I think I use it till it's worn out, than replace by campy stuff (like my other bikes)
> ...


----------

